# Cutter FX



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Once again a few more pics of a recent shoot of a FX makeupJob, In this application the FX is a SLIP LATEX piece, coupled with bald cap and latex/Cotton build up to create a reusable mask for the Haunt season! Kudos to Jason Blaszazck


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

This has got to be one of the most impressive FX jobs I have ever seen, The models appearance was completely altered by the complete over the head latex creation. The Actor by the way is Geoff Beck, he got a little figidy after 8 hours...LOL


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

wow thats amazing!i'm just starting to get into makeup effects. I've been playing with airbrush


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

That makeup job is amazing!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

did you do this for a movie?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

skeletonowl said:


> did you do this for a movie?


I think that was in the commerical for the dvd they have coming out.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way cool...


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats very impressive


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

scareshack It was used in our commercial for the DVd, but this not advertisemnt for the DVd , simply showing off some costuming and makeup....thanx for looking everyone!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeesh, how did I miss this? Oh yeah, I haven't been around! heh

I like the slip latex look on him. BB, you say you have no prob with the latex sticking to the bald cap? Maybe I'm using the wrong kind. It keeps separating. do you use casting latex on the bald cap or make-up latex?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hey Sickie slush cast latex, and then a cotton build up on the two pieces..... Again never a problem....... I guarantee this Mask will last him over the year with proper care.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been using make-up latex. I think it is weaker with a higher ammonia content. I should try slush cast latex for the bald cap build up.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Give it a shot! Post results! then give me a DOLLAR!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I would think liquid latex for the skin would have less ammonia, try cleaning your baldcap first to remove any powder that might be on it.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Play I was thinking that as well, about the amonia content, but heck what do I know!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL.....you know what they say, *great minds think alike*.

To be honest I haven't used any kind of liquid latex on skin in a few years, its all been prothsthetics.......now if I can only figure out a easy way of getting prosaid off........


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

LOLOLOL yeah Cuz we all Know that prosaide remover sucks DonkeyBUTT!


----------

